# Need advice please. Observation hive and the public



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been asked to bring an observation style hive to a public gathering and talk about the bees, perhaps sell honey, wax candles, etc. 

Obviously for the safety of the public, the hive would have to be a closed system. But it will also have to have ventilation, but not too much that the girls get cold? I really don't want to have a permanent observation hive, so I'm wondering if there is a simple solution out there that someone has done? Can I modify a Langstrough 8-frame deep and put plexi-glass on one end and side? Then, the day before or day of the event simply pull 8 frames from a hive and pop them in and return them to the hive after the event? Will the hive accept them back or does this end up being a permanent split?

Lots of questions rolling around in my mind, so let's start with.... Is this even a wise thing to do? Any other advice is welcome as well.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

There are a number of two or three frame observation hives that are made especially for such events. I have one similar to this:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/3-frame-observation-hive-2/02-smobsrev/

It's only temporary - you take a frame of bees and brood (and the queen, since people always want to see her), a frame of honey & pollen out of a regular colony or nuc, put in the observation hive and take with you. At the end of the day, put the frames back where they come from.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

On Ebay, there are always some observations "hives" you can buy. Or if you are handy, you can probably make one yourself.

You really only need one or two frames - most I've seen is a one frame setup, but you could have a taller one with two frames. And yes, most people want to see the queen.

You can either have her marked (for the people to find her easily) or have a poster with pictures of queen, worker, and drone - and let the public search for her.

I knew of one beekeeper who brought an observation hive and honey - and did fairly well with honey sells.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Most bee suply places sell a five frame nuc where you can move the frame with the queen on it up to the top where it sits in glass enclosure with a queen excluder under it so the bees can come and go. When your done you just move the frame back down and put the nuc back in the bee yard until your ready to use it again. No bees can get out while you are using it for your display.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I saw those. Reminded me of the old shoe polishing boxes. I'm thinking if I do anything, It would be a single frame box. Pull the frame the day before, and return it to the hive after the event. Hopefully that would be the least disruptive to the hive. Of course I might just have to create some nucs if the hives are doing well. I'm scheduled to have some help looking at my hives tomorrow. Supposed to be in the mid 70's!! Geesh. This is March..... right? Not sure what is blooming, but they're bringing in pollen. Found it interesting that one hive brought in more than the other...


----------

